# Original Positions @ 25/9/07



## prawn_86 (25 September 2007)

I thought i might follow Kennas lead and set up a blog of my positions, more for my own sake of tracking what i do.

Im a student so my portfolio size started at $7.5k. Its currently at $7036 so running at a bit of a loss, which i put down to learning in my first year.

My goal for the next year is to achieve a return in line with the market.

I hold:
AZC from 26c
QOL from 33.5c
RMI from 7.1c
FNTO from 3.6c
TMR from 22c
And some cash which will be re-invested shortly.

I have attatched my graphs in a Word document as the file size was too large as images.

I am looking to learn so all comments are welcome, and will not be taken as advice. (That is not an invitation to ramp).


----------



## prawn_86 (25 September 2007)

Today i sold out of AKK for a small loss, and sold out of FNT for a profit.

These holdings make up my current cash compnents in my first trading post.

I am looking to re-enter FNT on a retrace with the entire amount. I have my order set at 15c. If it gets filled i will hold until the Andewa drill results.

Others taking my fancy at the moment are: QOLOA under 10c. 
Or trading SBM on a 2 - 3 month time frame, buying around 50c and selling around 60c, it seems pretty cyclical to me.

enjoy!

Comments welcome


----------



## moneymajix (25 September 2007)

Hi Prawn

Best of luck with your Portfolio.

Btw, CFE doing well & closed @ 61c today.


----------



## prawn_86 (25 September 2007)

Yeh my father holds CFE and i have moved his stop to 60c now. It was only ever a short term play for him.


----------



## prawn_86 (28 September 2007)

Im back into FNT today @ 15.5.

Higher than i would of liked to have paid, but someone has a 600k blocking order at 15 and sellers have been reluctant to give up their stock the last couple days. 

I intend to hold until Andewa drill results in the next week and then re-assess.


----------



## prawn_86 (4 October 2007)

Sold TMR today, as it doesnt seem to be getting anywhere despite good announcements. I still think it is a good long term hold, and will look to enter again when i free up some capital in a couple weeks.

Picked up some GDM at 52c today. Plan to hold long term as it is hugely undervalued IMO. True value should be closer to 90c according to my calcs.

Check the thread for my detailed analysis.


----------



## prawn_86 (5 October 2007)

sold RMI at a slight profit, after drill results were released.

nothing exceptional in the results and i feel they will trade sideways until they can secure a JV or get some cash happening.

Bought QOLOA with RMI $ as i already have QOL and should get some nice levereage out of QOLOA if the heads go up over 40c again when the mining lease is granted within the next couple weeks.


----------



## prawn_86 (12 January 2008)

I have recieved a few questions from members lately with regards to what stocks have low PE's.

The following are my pick of the bunch:

*AZC - Aus Zircon.*
Has recently began mining and yet SP has continued to slide. Forecast EPS of 4 - 6 cps before any production ramp ups put this at a PE of 4

*TMR - Tamya Resources.*
Has high PE at the moment, but once new copper mine comes online this year (hopefully) and Armenian gold by 2010 you will be looking at huge profits. Reported maiden profit last year and bond arangement for new mine finance so just a matter of time with this one.

*IRL - India Resources*
Has also just begun mining, Copper concentrate out of the Surda mine in India. Depending on how well production goes and how quickly the ramp it up to full capacity its PE on the surda mine alone is between 2 - 5. Plus holds other investments and lots of exploration targets.

*RRT - Record Realty Trust*
Not a miner but a low PE of 3 and a div yeild of about 11%. Current price 61c with NTA per share of $1.10. Something doesnt add up, but this will probably be my next buy when i get some cash.

*FDY - Findlay Securities*
Again, not a miner, but a current PE of 4. The more market turnover there is, the more these guys make, simple as that. Illiquid though, which seems to hurt it at the moment. Once profit anns come through this should change


For more detailed info i suggest you read through each stocks thread.


----------

